
Busta Rhymes Backs Megaupload, Says Record Labels Are The Real Criminals - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120120/15060817494/busta-rhymes-backs-megaupload-says-record-labels-are-real-criminals.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
coffee
I'm not clear on how Megaupload pays artists (or anyone) who attract large
amounts of downloads from paid accounts.

What am I missing?

